# ما هو تأثير حرارة الدخل لماء ال ro على الفعالية



## ديمتري (23 مايو 2012)

لدي RO ماركة Infilco بإستطاعة 2 متر مكعب بالساعة ... درجة دخل المياه لل RO المسموح بها بين ال 5 و ال 35 درجة مئوية ...
و الماء الفعلي الداخل بحرارة 10 تقريبا ..
السؤال هو : هل إذا قمت برفع حرارة الدخل لل 30 ... هل يتحسن مردود ال RO ؟ 
أو بالأحرى ما هو تأثير درجة الحرارة على مردود ال RO ؟


----------



## kadhim ali (6 يونيو 2012)

افضل حالة قياسية لحرارة الماء 25 درجة مئوية توكل على الله وسيتحسن الانتاج انشاء الله


----------



## ضياء جمعه (4 يوليو 2012)

الاخ العزيز رفع درجة حرارة الماء يؤدي الى زيادة الانتاج ولكنه في نفس الوقت يؤدي الى زيادة ملوحة الماء المنتج لذلك تكون زيادة حرارة ماء التغذية مقرونة بزيادة انتاجية وملوحة المنتج


----------



## kadhim ali (30 يوليو 2012)

كل درجة حرارة واحدة تزيد حوالي 3% انتاج
وبالعكس اذا قلت عن 25 درجة


----------



## محمود كمياء (11 أغسطس 2012)

درجة الحرارة تدخل فى عملية التصميم فى ال ro وتؤثر على الانتاجية والاملاح


----------



## zicooo_10 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رد*

في تحلية مياه الابار الذي يكون فيها ملوحه اقل من 18000 ملغ / لتر .. زيادة درجة الحرارة يؤدي الى تحسين الانتاج بشكل واضح
لكن في مياه البحر زيادة درجة الحرارة يقابلها زيادة كبيره في ضغط الاسموزي وبالتالي لن يفيد في شيء


----------

